# 5 Female Baby Rats - Round Rock, Texas



## sheathepanda (Feb 10, 2010)

As luck would have it, two rats that I adopted gave birth within two weeks of each other.
After finding homes for the others, I have 5 female babies left to find homes for.
Two Face is 6 weeks old, with a white body and black head.
Cynthia is 4 weeks old with a white body and a champagne head, and has a sort of infection in her eyes that I don't have a vet able to treat right now.
Malet is 4 weeks old with a white body and a grey head.
Sulli is a 4 week old double-rex(also known as a patchwork hairless).
Skipper is a 6 week old, with a white body and grey head, who was born a dwarf, and is only about 25% the size of her siblings.
Leia is a 4 week old dumbo, with a white body and grey head.

All are hand tamed, and very sweet. I need to find them new homes, since I just cannot keep 14 rats.
I'm not asking a rehoming fee, though I would prefer them not to go as a feeder.

Two Face:









Cynthia:









Malet:









Sulli:









Skipper:









Leia:










*NOTE* The picture of Skipper was taken before I cleaned her nose. :/ I just realized it.


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Aww. I love Sulli! She looks so cute ;D


----------



## sheathepanda (Feb 10, 2010)

She's definitely a sweetie.  She was picked out by a mother and daughter along with Malet yesterday.


----------

